# Caution ⚠️



## 60sstuff (Dec 9, 2022)

Advertised on auction as a Stingray.

Photos show a “short frame” that has an MA stamp.
It seems to have a guard that shows Stingray. Maybe has good parts, but it is Not a legitimate Stingray.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 9, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Advertised on auction as a Stingray.
> 
> Photos show a “short frame” that has an MA stamp.
> It seems to have a guard that shows Stingray. Maybe has good parts, but it is Not a legitimate Stingray.
> ...



Where is that auction?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 9, 2022)

Could be a Junior Stingray...but agreed, chain guard has been swapped or re-screened.

Looks like 66 model year parts, but that front fender brace is throwing a wrench in the works.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks Chris, pretty sure I've seen that bike advertised before, very possibly here actually, and discovered it was a Junior, walked away. Front fender I think with brace is junior and looks like guard changed, wrong sissy bar, etc


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 9, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Thanks Chris, pretty sure I've seen that bike advertised before, very possibly here actually, and discovered it was a Junior, walked away. Front fender I think with brace is junior and looks like guard changed, wrong sissy bar, etc



I think it's a McCauley fender on the front. Notice the catalog picture I posted shows a brace parallel with the ground. The brace in question has an angle blasting off into space...doesn't match any lines on the bike. Most all stingrays don't have that front brace, and most factory schwinn front lower braces sit at the same angle shown in the catalog print. 

Not really important, but good to know if someone wanted to buy this bike with plans of parts swapping to a 66 frame.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 9, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Notice the catalog picture I posted shows a brace parallel with the ground. The brace in question has an angle blasting off into space...doesn't match any lines on the bike. Most all stingrays don't have that front brace, and most factory schwinn front lower braces sit at the same angle shown in the catalog print.



True ^^^ except for the Super Deluxe and Krates.

These two springer Stingrays have the front lower brace “blasting off into space”. LOL 😆


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 9, 2022)

Nice, now you've got me wondering if the fender in question has the contour/divit on top to fit the fork. I didn't think those angles were close for spring fork fenders at first, it just looks so out of whack on a standard fork.


----------



## Wheelee (Dec 10, 2022)

December 1965, looks like a 1966 model to me. Bike helmets looked different then.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 10, 2022)

Nice! I stand corrected.

Still haven't seen that original fork/fender combo in real life. I was not happy with the brace angle of the McCauley polo fender set I bought to convert my 24" Typhoon to something more stingray like and more rideable.


----------

